# Peut on utiliser 2 Apple tv avec un meme ordi



## Marclanders (7 Avril 2012)

Bonjour

J'ai un problème avec l'Apple tv...
Dans une même pièce j'ai 4 tv... 2 tv a l'entrée et 2 autres au fond de la pièce...
J'ai réussi a brancher un Apple tv sur 2 tv Grace a un adaptateur et ça fonctionne...mon ordi balance des clips sur les 2 tv sans problèmes...
Par contre quand je branche le 2eme Apple tv sur les 2 autres tv, impossible d'avoir les même clips, alors que mon ordi reconnait bien le 2eme Apple tv...

Le gars de chez Apple m'a dit que ça allait marcher mais ça ne marche pas... 
Ça rame...

Si qqn pouvait m'aider... Ça serait cool...
Merci


----------

